# Big plugs in the surf?



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

For years I have been a bait and wait surf fisherman with reasonable success. When conditions are right I get out with my trout gear either spinning or casting and beat the water to a froth with plugs, hard and soft and spoons also with reasonable success. My question is this; on the east coast fishermen chunk big plugs, pencil poppers, and jigs for blues, stripers and reds. They use long rods for extreme distance and cover lots of ground with casts. I was wondering if any of you guys try this as an alternative to the other two methods? If so what is your equipment and routine? I know we don't have the stripers but the reds, smacks, jacks and other targets of interest would trip my trigger on a long rod. Thanks, Gary


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had the same thought. I bought a few striper plugs and even made a couple of big muskie plugs. But, I haven't fished them yet. I keep hitting the beach on windy and rough days. I have also wondered what the big muskie inline spinners (Mepps Muskie) would do. I have tried the other extreme. I fished an eighth ounce chrome rooster tail with a red skirt in the surf on my ultralight and had a blast with the rat reds.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

histprof said:


> I have had the same thought. I bought a few striper plugs and even made a couple of big muskie plugs. But, I haven't fished them yet. I keep hitting the beach on windy and rough days. I have also wondered what the big muskie inline spinners (Mepps Muskie) would do. I have tried the other extreme. I fished an eighth ounce chrome rooster tail with a red skirt in the surf on my ultralight and had a blast with the rat reds.


Darters,pencils,danny's,tattoo's,swimmers,beachmasters all greek to me but also wonder if they would be productive. Would try it but seems like a lot of work to me!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

They do some of that chasing jacks on PINS! I have done it from the Surfside Jetties with success for kingfish and jacks. I used 3 oz. taddy jigs and retreived them fast enough to skip across the top if the surface. It Saw a king dive-bomb it!

Personally, I think it would work on the beachfront for jacks and the occasional big trout, reds, macks, and possible kingfish or other surf oddities. I think if more people did that with consistancy, we will be surprized of what is caught from the surf on occasion.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Here is a king caught on a 3 oz taddy jig.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

surfrunner what reel is that in pic? I just cant see casting my ambassadeur 7000's over n over


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

It is a 6500 loaded with 14lb line. It will handle jacks and kings better than you would think......It will wear you out casting and cranking, but if they are there and eating, it is rewarding.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I totally read that as butt plugs.. lol.

Was gonna say - keep that stuff east of the McFadden sign! :an4:


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I made my last trip to Mcfadden last week. Drove to the cedars a few miles from the signs and didn't pass anyone. On the way back it was naked gross fat bodies everywhere. Not going to expound on the details.

I knew of a guy once that was always after trophy trout. He fished the bays and the surf throwing larger than usual trout lures. A little stiffer rod and line to handle the stress of the cast. He didn't catch dinks and he didn't catch a lot of trout but when he did they were above average by a good margin. 

I think I'm going to look for a 9'-10' rod that throws from 3/4 oz. to about 2-3oz. lures. I have a hot rod Abu 6500c3 that will cast for ever. That should get me some distance. Now if the sargasso weed will just leave the treble hooks alone I would be in business. For sure I am going to walk the Galveston and Surf Side jetties slinging some lures. 

Thanks for everyone's input. Gary


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

daddyhoney said:


> I think I'm going to look for a 9'-10' rod that throws from 3/4 oz. to about 2-3oz. lures. I have a hot rod Abu 6500c3 that will cast for ever. That should get me some distance. Now if the sargasso weed will just leave the treble hooks alone I would be in business. For sure I am going to walk the Galveston and Surf Side jetties slinging some lures.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input. Gary


 Mine is a 10-6 breakaway and it throws up to 3 oz. My reel is a 6500 C3 with a power handle on it....I can stand on the first sandbar and cast a 3 oz. spoon well past the last sandbar.......I would guess I am casting 100 yds....Maybe more, maybe less....Hard to judge the distance out there.

I haven't researched reels yet, but the next reel I buy for that would be something with a faster retrieve if there is one.

I like seeing people taking it a step further! Some people will think you are nuts, but people thought that about Columbus!.......Go for it and keep us posted!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

When the reds are feeding aggressively, i have had a lot of success with those east coast techniques. I use a 10 foot spinning rig with 20# line that i usually use for small sharks. Ill warn you though, it is physically brutal, especially if your getting a lot of action. Last time i chunked big arties i left them biting two hours in to go take a nap!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Ive used big jigs and plugs that way, but my red killer is a massive white grub style plastic.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Is that white grub a curly tail or paddle tail and how do you fish it?
Im going to five the big soft plastics a shot.

I had some luck using a big red head white buck tail jig. I was however just past the third bar in a boat. Caught a king, unexpectedly.


----------



## Johninaustin (Apr 23, 2014)

Penn Squidder or Jigmaster loaded with braid and a 50lb mono shock leader on a 9' rod. Toss 2-4 oz pencil jigs or the bigger Kastmaster spoons. For plugs I like the Rapalas suspending plugs, called a Subwalk 15. Looks like a huge Mirrolure.

Big Rattletraps work too. 

Never tried it in the surf but all of the above will really produce off the jetties, even tarpon. 

Look for anything used for Striper fishing. it'll work just fine here. I also toss lighter spoons and jigs with a larger Penn spinner, Great rig for jacks and bigger Spanish.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

This is an interesting thread. Last yr I was surf wading catching mainly bluefish but off in the distance I saw a big disturbance on the top. I tried switching my heaviest lure (which was a spoon I think) and casting as far as I could. I only got to the edge of the disturbance and this was after wading just below chest deep but did not catch anything. I talked to my bro and he suggested next time to take my surf fishing gear (10ft rod) and a large plug and trying to cast out. I went and got a large plug that I found on clearance and want to give this a try at some point. My concern is if I have the right rod / reel for this, which are pretty heavy (rod is a penn battle spinning). Seems like a better setup is a long but lighter rod (not surf rod) and a casting reel like an abu ambassador or something (my guess is that casts further than a spinning)?


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have an Abu 6500c3 that I removed the level wind from and lubricated the components better. It will cast a mile. I also have an old Abu 7000 that I am about to change the line on to 30# power pro, clean and lubricate properly. It should work good for this as well.
Look at Akios reels. They are an up graded Abu with better components. Long distance competition casters use them as well as East Coast striper fishermen. They cost a few dollars more but not that much. Competition caster and fisherman Tommy Farmer has a web page where he sells these reels and a line of rods call Carolina Pro Cast. These rods are not cheap but are especially designed for long casting bait or plugs depending on your desires. 
Farmer has some good youtube tutorials on casting. He teaches the off the ground cast, pendulem cast, and Hatteras cast. He reaches 700 feet with these rods and reels mentioned.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Good Surf Stick*

Thats NOT a meat pole and will handle up to 3OZ is a 10' heavy action steelhead rod

Our best kept secret will now be out - we catch MONSTER specks regularly at a mid coast location - chunking pencil poppers - looks like a mullet mouthful to big specks in chest high surf on the second bar - you also get jacks, smacks, cerro mackeral, kings , and sharks doin this - very occasionally a red - they just don't seem to look up much in rough surf -- an occasional tarpon - you will hardly ever get one of those hooked well enough to land with a big pencil popper, yozuri popper like those used offshore for tuna work well too

Just remember you need pods of mullet/menhaden cruising the third bar - so that should tell you what time of the year this gets productive


----------



## DanaS (Nov 29, 2013)

Anybody ever try those Robert's Rangers lures? I picked up some of these for Mexico Rooster fish. Was wondering if these would be any good off the jetties or in the surf around Galveston


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

3/4 oz gold sprite, red bucktail

zara spook

cordell CJ8

6" wire leader if the smacks are around


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Curly tail on the big grub. Fast retrieve with lots of action, keeping it about middle of the water column.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

daddyhoney said:


> I made my last trip to Mcfadden last week. Drove to the cedars a few miles from the signs and didn't pass anyone. On the way back it was naked gross fat bodies everywhere. Not going to expound on the details.
> 
> I knew of a guy once that was always after trophy trout. He fished the bays and the surf throwing larger than usual trout lures. A little stiffer rod and line to handle the stress of the cast. He didn't catch dinks and he didn't catch a lot of trout but when he did they were above average by a good margin.
> 
> ...


hey gary, I recently discovered 'bassadeur 6000's after many years of using 7000's and really love them! I like the penn prevail 10 & 11' rods for the 6000's. I have not fished them yet but am anxious to put them to the test! Your info was very incouraging!


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

I use an 8' Wright McGill spinning rod with a Boca Quantum PTSD 40 on it loaded with 30 lb braid, and about a 6' fluorocarbon leader. I will throw super spooks or plastics with it.

In the past, I've caught jacks, reds, and specks in the surf at PINSâ€¦lately, it's impossible to fish amongst all the seaweed.

The trick, for me is getting there EARLY before the sun comes up and fishing the guts, pinches, and drop offs up closeâ€¦you'd be surprised what comes in CLOSE in the mornings.

I've also had success at the packers jettys and port a jettys doing this. I don't like carrying a lot of stuff, so I bring an extra lure or two, and some pliers, and that's about it. I don't keep much of what I catch, unless it would be a once in a lifetime fish, or it's going to die, but that's just me.

I have a few 9 and 10' rods, but man, they get heavy in a hurry when casting a lot.


----------

